# NaNo Progress



## Philip Overby (Nov 1, 2012)

I figured I'd post this here so we can encourage each other, state out progress, dole out word wars, whatever is needed throughout November.  I haven't been frequenting the NaNo forums much anymore, so I figure maybe we can consolidate some of what's going on in this thread.  

Today is November 1st here in Japan, so I'm a day ahead of most of you (I'm assuming).  So far I've managed 800 something words in about 40 minutes of writing.  Not bad!  OK, so I'll get back to writing for now!

For those that are struggling early on, I HIGHLY recommend at least outlining chapter by chapter (if you haven't outlined the whole thing).  I'm going to try this method this year.  So far it's working for me and it still gives me freedom to come up with stuff as I go along without TOO much freedom.  

Anyway, good luck folks!


----------



## Hypervorean (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah. It has been November for 10 hours here. I got 1380 words down before going to bed "last" night. Now I am up and ready for more. I am hoping to get a bit ahead in the beginning, so I will have something to fall back on if anything should go wrong.

Happy writing everyone!


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 1, 2012)

Hit 2,180 today.  Not bad! Word challenge for tomorrow.  2,000.  Can you do it?


----------



## Hypervorean (Nov 1, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Hit 2,180 today.  Not bad! Word challenge for tomorrow.  2,000.  Can you do it?



I definitely think I can. For today's wordcount I am currently at 2,317 with plenty of evening left to continue writing


----------



## wildink (Nov 1, 2012)

So far I only have a little over 500 but I still have about twelve hours till I need to reach the first days word count so I'm not too stressed I won't hit it.


----------



## J. S. Elliot (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, I started a few hours early last night since I don't stay up until midnight like a lot of people do for NaNo's first "day", but my word count was about 800ish words then. And I've met half of my daily goal in an hour, but since I have the day off, I'm going to keep writing to get ahead. 

And experimenting in a journal style is proving interesting, especially since I haven't done pantsing in years. My current main character is proving to be quite opinionated. 

(The NaNo site also seems to be flooded at the moment, so if anyone from MS wants to do a word-war, feel free to message me over the forum chat. ^^)


----------



## Leif Notae (Nov 1, 2012)

I made it to 11,761 before I came into work late at about 9:30 am. I'll see if I can match my 25k in one day from a year ago, but it will be tight.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 1, 2012)

I did 1.065, describing a tricky shipwreck. Not something you simply shake from your pen. 

Btw don't hurry, I think the NaNo site is overloaded. Couldn't upload my score and now can't connect at all.

NB: It worked again.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2012)

Today, I have done 3112 words as a start - worked out as one chapter somewhere in the middle of the story, I'm not sure exactly where yet. But as it was in my head that's where I started. Now all I've gotta do is build around it somehow. I looks like I'm going to be working forwards and backwards rather than in any sort of chronological order. 

I'm off to bed now, well soon.


----------



## soulless (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats to those above who have done so much today, I'm going to try and squeeze out a few words before I run off to bed.


----------



## Hypervorean (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah. I reached a total of 4,100 words for day one. Now there are 7 minutes till midnight, then I can begin the word count of day 2


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 1, 2012)

My NaNo started off with more a fizzle than a bang.   I got a little stuck coming out the gate, and ended up squeezing out about 100 words before I decided that forcing it wasn't working and shelved it for the night.  Hopefully, tonight will go more smoothly.


----------



## JCFarnham (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah yes, the early-NaNo over achievers .

Since I'm away from a week soon I should really try and get ahead before I fall too far behind... If it happens it happens, right!

I almost had 1869 for my first day, but I updated too late. 1708ish isn't so bad.

Need. More. Wordage.


----------



## Centerfield97 (Nov 1, 2012)

Around 1,470 words today.  Got in a pretty interesting prologue and a start to the first chapter.  I would have loved to have gotten 2,000 words for the day, but I reached a natural stopping point in my thought process and thought it would be a good idea to call it a night.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 1, 2012)

I got 1830 for today.  I had hoped to get to at least two thousand today but I just didn't happen.  I'm over the baseline so I'm happy


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 1, 2012)

2482 today- so much for my planning.  By page two a brand new side kick critter showed up...sigh...sneaky bugger!


----------



## soulless (Nov 2, 2012)

I managed 571, hopefully a bit more today. I'm away for the weekend so probably won't be getting much done then so next week is when I should really be getting started.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 2, 2012)

Up to 4,061 today.  Not quite the 2,000 I wanted, but I'm bone-tired after working and about 2 hours worth of writing.  Still on course so I'm happy for the moment and my outline is definitely helping guide me.  Also going with a more simplistic writing style for once has made it easier to push forward.


----------



## Muqtada (Nov 2, 2012)

I hit 2220 at my 'midnight kickoff' and intend another 2k for today. Completely flying by the seat of my pants for this one so pretty soon I'm going to have to try outlining as well as writing but for now WHEEEEE!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 2, 2012)

Today's score: 1.697, total score: 2.762.

Not all that much, but I'll pick up speed - after all, old cars need more time to accelerate


----------



## soulless (Nov 2, 2012)

Absolutely nothing achieved at work today, except work type stuff, but not much to do this evening, after I've made something to eat anyway, so hopefully can at least reach my target for today.


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm, so it's two days in and I've failed NaNoWriMo.

-_-

I'm writing about 2-4K words per day and don't see any way of increasing that. Now, normally that would be great for the purposes of NaNo, but I'm writing in 3 different projects -_- 

So it looks like I will come up short. ARGH


----------



## JCFarnham (Nov 2, 2012)

I think I may currently be flogging the life out of my current episode. I need to move one. That right there is the beauty of the serial format. I'd tell you what my total is but the site keeps crashing and to be honest it's far too measly to admit to.


----------



## JCFarnham (Nov 2, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> Hmm, so it's two days in and I've failed NaNoWriMo.
> 
> -_-
> 
> ...



So you're going for 150,000? Because the way I look at it 2-4k a day is by no means failing NaNo. It's the exact opposite. Look on the bright side, friend


----------



## soulless (Nov 2, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> Hmm, so it's two days in and I've failed NaNoWriMo.
> 
> -_-
> 
> ...



2-4K per day is 60-120K... definately not a failure in my eyes.

I have beaten what I wrote yesterday, with a chapter of 785 words, bringing me up to 1356 so far, so still behind my target of 3400 by the end of today.  I'll be wading back in to write another chapter after this short break.


----------



## JCFarnham (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, 3428 words. Howzat.


----------



## soulless (Nov 2, 2012)

I got to 1188 before midnight struck for the end of day 2, 1759 in total, so I've passed my target for day 1... just a bit late   I know my quantity will pick up though when I get deeper into my story and get to the scene I want to really get my writing teeth into.


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 2, 2012)

It's failing when it's split up amongst three projects: 20K to 40K per project. Plus I don't think I'll maintain this pace, that's just been the pace this week. 

Releasing my first nonfiction essay today though, which is at the same time exciting and worrisome. I have too much to say about my field to not publish this series though.


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 3, 2012)

2010 tonight (probably crap since my day job sucked out my few remaining brain cells) but that puts me at 4492 at end of day 2.  I'm trying to hit 2,000 a day on weekdays (I work mon-fri) and at least 3,500 (preferably more) on week-ends.

Question- would there be a way to make a sticky post with word wars on it?  You can download the widget from the site (I have one on my blog).  Just wondering!


----------



## Raziel (Nov 3, 2012)

On day three as I write this.  At 3,187 words so far.  First time doing this and I going seat of the pants.  I like it, things are getting interesting pretty quickly. I like writing in segments 'cause then you get to stew on things as you go about your day and it doesn't 'run the well dry' as they say.  

As I write I am so tempted to go back and fix things or reword. Stopping myself though because it is best to keep it raw for the time being.  

Germany's winning in the competition part by the way but it's all for fun right? I'm surprised there are so many of us out there.  Amazed I don't know more writers personally.

All the best everyone!!


----------



## soulless (Nov 3, 2012)

Had a good sleep, but no time to write now as I have to be out the door in less than an hour, and still to get ready.  I'm away for the weekend but hoping to get some writing time in this evening still.  Hopefully I can figure out what to do in my next chapter before then.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 3, 2012)

3952 words and counting, I don't think it's very good but when I don't like it others usually do, go figure.  Now off to bed at 6pm, arrgh, 3rd shift.


----------



## JCFarnham (Nov 3, 2012)

5224. Boom... And words to that effect.

NaNo never fails to ruin any eloquence I thought I had. True Story.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 3, 2012)

Currently at 3925, only ended up writing 400 and change words yesterday so now I have to start playing catch up.


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 4, 2012)

4253 words today- total at 8745....brain tired now.  Want sleep.


----------



## soulless (Nov 4, 2012)

A wrote a grand total of 0 yesterday, but I'm not at home this weekend, not much time available and couldn't get in the right frame of mind when I had a little time.  Tonight should be better when I get back.


----------



## Leif Notae (Nov 4, 2012)

Done baby, now it's time to get the rest of the project ironed out and start transcribing the real meaning. 36k in a day, what a way to go out.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm up to 7042. As it's Sunday I'm hoping to reach the 10,000 mark by today. It's not looking likely though, as I haven't written a single word so far.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 4, 2012)

Got 6,947.  Looks like I'm still on course.  Going back to work tomorrow, so I guess I'll be losing some productivity.  Need something to get me through the week!  Anyone want to shoot for 2,000 words tomorrow?  Match it or raise it?


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 4, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Got 6,947.  Looks like I'm still on course.  Going back to work tomorrow, so I guess I'll be losing some productivity.  Need something to get me through the week!  Anyone want to shoot for 2,000 words tomorrow?  Match it or raise it?



Ummm- since you're a day ahead- tomorrow today or today today?  It's 7:40 am on sunday where I am right now, but I'll see your 2,000 for today and raise you another thou .

If you're talking my tomorrow- aka monday- I'll stick with 2,000.  I can't work on it at my day job, and 2,000 is about my limit for a work night .


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 4, 2012)

I did only 1,065 today, with a total of 6,341. 

Doesn't help to have to have to do research every time something happens.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Done it, wrote 3,000 today, made it to 10,000 overall (give or take a dozen words).

It sort of feels a little like I've hit a milestone for some reason.


----------



## Jes (Nov 4, 2012)

Great job, Butterfly! I technically wrote 4,174 words today if you count what I erased of what I wrote yesterday. Worst part about NaNoWriMo for me is getting around the "fixing things" instinct. I'm terrible with that. But I think it turns out better for me when I give in a little.


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 4, 2012)

Jes- you might try just changing the font for the "crap words" to light gray.  They won't bug you, but they'll still be in your word count .


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 4, 2012)

Think I'm turning in early tonight- I'm at a really good starting spot so I kind of what to save it for tomorrow evening.

Word count for today = 2102 

total count since Nov 1 = 10,847

Quote I created that told me it was time to walk away tonight = "The first rule of NaNoWriMo is: You do not talk about NaNoWriMo. The second rule of NaNoWriMo is: You do not talk about NaNoWriMo. Third rule of NaNoWriMo: someone yells stop, goes limp, taps out, you take away their computer."

Good night and good luck!


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 4, 2012)

up 2,227 words today reaching 6,152.  My best day yet, tomorrow probably won't be as good since I have classes and stuff.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 5, 2012)

As of 1am on the 5 I now have 5,742 words.  I think I hit my first roadblock or rather, fork in the road.  I have something really good itching to get out but I can't connect it at the moment.  I think this is where I should move to another part and work with that.  This is a great.  My thanks everybody for everything.  'Nay sayers'  and 'go getters' both brign their own knowledge and wisdom.

Keep slingin' those words!


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 5, 2012)

Up to 8,750.  Was a bit slower tonight, but didn't start writing until 10 pm after work.  So it's 2 hours later and I need to sleep.  Pretty decent day.  Story isn't complete crap, so that's a good sign.  We'll see how I'm looking come week 2.  Keep it up folks!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 5, 2012)

Ended at 8,937, that's 2,596 today. Not bad. A lot of tell and dialogue, but at least the bare bones are there.


----------



## J. S. Elliot (Nov 5, 2012)

My goal is only 30k, yet I still managed to fall behind. How's that for a project's esteem? ^_^"

Two days behind at 2.7k, but I hope to remedy that tonight and tomorrow since I have them off work.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 5, 2012)

Only done 1,000 today. But... It's Bonfire night... that's my excuse.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 5, 2012)

Up to 7942 for today, I'm still trying to make up for my dismal performance on Friday.  I don't know how much I will be able to write tomorrow, I have a couple papers to write.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 6, 2012)

I, too, passed the 10k mark. Today's score: 1,250- total score: 10,187.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 6, 2012)

Passed the 10K mark as well, at 10,580.  Stayed up entirely too late last night and woke up entirely too early.  Oh well.  Everyone's goal by the end of the day?  Try to get 10K if you can!


----------



## soulless (Nov 6, 2012)

Things are improving, I'm just short of 3000 words now, almost past the tricky parts of my plot and heading in to the hopefully easier parts to write, the scenes I really want to get stuck into.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 7, 2012)

11, 423 for the 6th.  

This is probably the most I've ever written on one subject, ever.  And it is awesome!


----------



## Hypervorean (Nov 7, 2012)

I passed the 20k mark last night. I have decided to raise my goal to a solid 100.000 words. I have done another 2000 words today so far, so I am right on track


----------



## Jes (Nov 7, 2012)

I hit 14k last night. I will definitely make my goal of 15k by tonight! I'm hoping to hit 50k by the 20th!


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 7, 2012)

Up to 12,111.  I don't like that number.  But I'm on course, so whatever.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 7, 2012)

Just passed 15,000... and realised, this is the most I've ever written in any month up till now.


----------



## soulless (Nov 7, 2012)

I got a little chunk of almost 500 words done today, bringing me up to just over 3400.  Its going slow but I'm still mostly confident of completing within the month, I have spent more time these last couple of days planning my next few chapters than writing the current ones so things should start to fly soon.


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 7, 2012)

Blech- good thing I built a cushion...got sick and lost two days -sigh.  Did about 2400 today- total so far since Nov 1- 13,265

Bad words, bad words, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when nano comes for you, bad words bad words....


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 8, 2012)

Forgot to post scores last night (its going for 8.00 am here):

Today's score: 2,046 - total score: 12,233


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 8, 2012)

And this is today's meagre score: 959 - total score: 13,192


----------



## Weaver (Nov 8, 2012)

The other half of the brain (people joke that my twin and I share one) can think of nothing but turtles (research project for grad school), and that tends to interfere with creative writing of any kind, so I've not gotten much done.  My total for NaNo so far is around 6500.  

OTOH, I now have a really good drawing of my main character.  Alas, it ceases to be accurate after chapter 2.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 8, 2012)

13,280 for the 8th.  Happy birthday indeed.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 9, 2012)

My log jam has finally broken, and I cranked out 2k today!  *does happy dance*


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 9, 2012)

Today it's hardly better: 1,018 - Total score 14,210.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 10, 2012)

14878 for the 9th


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 10, 2012)

At the cusp of 17K now.  Write or Die really helped me get over a sluggish past three days.  I highly recommend using it.  Just set a time, like 1 hour, what you want your goal to be, and then write.  If you slack off or anything, you get buzzed.  And you don't want to get buzzed.  Especially with your headphones on.  I found that out the hard way at 2 am one night while I was writing.  Nearly had a heart attack.  

Check it out here:  Write or Die by Dr Wicked | Putting the 'Prod' in Productivity


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 10, 2012)

I did slightly better than the last 2 days, with 1.636 words. Total: 14,210. 

A plot buzzer... I had heard of it, but it doesn't help with plot struggles, I'm afraid.


----------



## Nathan_Boole (Nov 10, 2012)

How are you gentlemen? (Also, how are you ladies? Zero Wing was totally sexist.)

So, I am currently at 23,452 words, although a few of those are actually just line-breaks... let's say 23,400 actual words. I have somehow managed to write 2,000 or more words per day since Nov 1. Except this one day. I blame God for that one.

I have the following advice for people who are stuck:

Kill someone.

Add a new viewpoint character, even if you are writing in the first person. You can revise it away later, but it might help you as a writer to get a new perspective on your story.

Blow something up!

Add an animal to the story, then later, kill the animal off and deal with the repercussions.

Have your protagonist do something genuinely stupid, then justify it, then fix it.

Start a new story in the middle of your current story and find a way to tie them together.

Disclaimer: I'm mostly drunk and I don't know if any of these techniques actually work. Speaking of which, another "technique": get drunk and then write a fight scene. It's almost as good as getting into a real fight, without the potential jail time!

--Nathan


----------



## soulless (Nov 11, 2012)

Some good ideas there.

I am going to kill my MC's best friend shortly.  I had originally intended for him to live to the end, but not anymore.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 11, 2012)

I posted some similar ideas for curing Writer's Block in the past.  One was an article I wrote for Mythic Scribes:  How to Obliterate Writer's Block

I'm at 18,567 now.  Had a pretty decent weekend of two over 2K days.  That helped pick up the pace from slower days.  I need to go back to outlining every chapter as I go though, as I'm already getting a bit shaky with plot.  I have an idea where the story is going, but outlining helps get me there in an easier way.

Keep writing folks!


----------



## Nathan_Boole (Nov 11, 2012)

Great article Phil! I especially like point #4. How About, Like, Make Something Happen.

It's totally key to remember that you are the master of your own story, not vice versa. If you feel like a scene is dragging, or like your protagonist is going nowhere, change it up!

This was happening to me once in a story I was writing. The protagonist had met some people and was eating dinner at their house, this was to be followed by a morning of talk and wandering vaguely over to a group of magicians for introduction and then long pronouncements about tests and political machinations. I was bored out of my mind by the prospect of writing those scenes, so I had the house get attacked by a large force of enemies under the command of the antagonist, and the protagonist and his friends had to flee the city to escape. Much more interesting, and it got the plot moving on its way.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 11, 2012)

Today's score: 1,890 - total score: 17,736.  

(And a correction; yesterday's total score should have said: 15,846. Tsk tsk, cutting myself short).

It's not so much the plot itself that's holding me up. It is the research. Druids and holy trees, locations, map distances. I can't just  leave everything for later, that would create a terrible chaos. 
Happily, I'm still on schedule.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 12, 2012)

Just crossed the 20K threshold about 15 minutes ago.  Write or Die is really helping me get that word count up.  I can't recommend it enough.  This is the 3rd time I've recommended it I think.  The plot isn't too crazy yet either, which is a good thing.  Keeping it simple this go round.  It's paying off thus far.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 12, 2012)

I passed the 20k. mark as well. Today's score: 2,386 - Total score: 20,122.

I prefer music to concentrate, though. Something soothing and classical. HÃ¤ndel's Oratoria are perfect for me atm.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 12, 2012)

18324 for the 12th so far.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 13, 2012)

Today's score: 1,340 - Total score: 21,462

Had to retrace some of yesterday's steps, was writing myself ito a corner. 
Makes note to self: I must kill more.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Just reached half way, but I'm going slower as I have less time now, at least until the weekend.


----------



## JCFarnham (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm shamed by you guys. This year is a total bust for me. I'm in no way in the right frame of mind to be writing this much. Still I have four episodes done. If circumstances didn't dictate I quit I could have seen my plan of serial fiction working to the end. I'd love to be the kind of writer who can take this amount of time off and bash out 40,000 words on the 29th alone... But I'm very much not haha.

Well done so far everyone!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 14, 2012)

Today's score: 2,022 - Total score: 23,484

Had to rewrite some more; some things I can't just shrug off till later, it would eat my mind... But now I'm back on trail, so I'm reasonably satisfied.


----------



## soulless (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a poor start as I know the first weekend I wouldn't get anything done as I was away from home.  I was confident of being back on target, or close to it, within the following week but this didn't pan out for one reason or another, and this week I am really struggling to write more than a couple of paragraphs.  I am a little way from 6000 words and now its sinking in that I probably won't reach the month's goal.  Next year I think a few days off work should help


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 15, 2012)

Passed halfway point today!

Today's score: 2,383 - Total score: 25,867.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 15, 2012)

Fell behind big time the last two days:  was worn out one day and just fell asleep after hardly writing and last night didn't write at all after work and doing extra classes online.  Ugh.  So now in order to catch up today I have to write 4,000 words tonight.  Double ugh.  Anyone want to challenge me?  4K or death today!

EDIT:  Well, worked for two hours and managed 3,272.  That was a long night.  But I got some pretty good stuff.  And I'm almost back on course.  Tomorrow is Saturday here, so I should get to crank some more out tomorrow if things pan out.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 16, 2012)

Today's score: 1,909 - total score: 27,776.

Well done, Phil, must have been a lot of work.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 16, 2012)

23971 so far for the 16.. falling behind a little.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 17, 2012)

Today's score: 2,301 - Total score: 30,077


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 18, 2012)

Knocked it out today and now officially back on track after having a couple of droll days earlier in the week.  I love weekends.  Now up to 30,028.  About 20K more to go and the novel hasn't lost its steam yet.  In fact, it's still got a long way to go I think after I hit the 50K, which always makes me pretty happy.  Hope everyone else is having lots of luck!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 18, 2012)

Today's score: 1,126 - Total score: 31,203

Not too much, I'm getting a bit tired. Not tired of writing, just tired. Normally I'd leave the manuscript for a week or so, when I feel like this, to let my imagination recuperate. That wouldn't be a good idea now, ofc. Ah well, it's only 12 days more.
Keep it up, folks, we'll get there!


----------



## Amanita (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm really happy at the moment as well. I got into NaNo extremely badly but after a meeting with fellow writers living close by this has changed considerably.
Haven't done much else during my free time the last days but now I'm way within the desired limit. Haven't written that much for ages. 
Now, I have the realistic chance to finish the first draft of my book within this year and that's really great because I've been working on it for ages and actually finishing has never really crossed my mind for quite a while.  
Somethimes, I do need the occasional kick in the ass.


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 18, 2012)

Just checking in!  I've had way too many frelling 0 word days this month - so playing catch up, yet again.  It's noon here, so about to break for a quick lunch.  Have 2,000 words in this morning ( at 26,719) aiming for another 4,000 afternoon and evening.
I'm really liking this book however (and I'll love it once it's edited me thinks ).  A good epic fantasy, having fun with the set up (almost done with act one- then I can REALLY mess with my characters!)

Hope it's going great for you folks!


----------



## MAndreas (Nov 18, 2012)

Annd I finally caught up!  Total for today 5374, total over all 30,064- not caught up to some of you folks, but at least back up to nano minimum!

Hope everyone had a great nano week-end


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 19, 2012)

Today's score: 1,799 - Total score: 33,002


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone else planning on going from 5K to 40K over the long Thanksgiving weekend? -_-

Although I've had a very productive month in other areas (non-fiction, revision and marketing, short stories, etc), I've done next to nothing on my NaNo story. Planning on posting a close to complete word count this week. Here's hoping!


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 19, 2012)

I've got a three day weekend coming up, so I'm hoping to not squander it completely.  It fell a tad behind since I felt tired from work last night.  If it wasn't for work I'd be finished by now (in my dreams).  

Hovering around 33,000.  Still pretty good for the moment and it feels like my novel hasn't really shifted into the main story yet.  I guess that's good, considering I'm hoping to make it longer anyway.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 20, 2012)

32240 as of the 19th.  Just over 4,000 words for the day.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 20, 2012)

This afternoon I hadn't much hope on an acceptable score (or even any score at all), but still it ended at 1,145. Total score: 34,147.


----------



## Nathan_Boole (Nov 21, 2012)

As of today I'm at 44064 words. Not too bad considering that I am, by my estimation, a little less than half done with the story as a whole. Still, 50k will be no problem, and I plan to keep writing as far into December and beyond as it takes to finish the story.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 22, 2012)

Score of 21/11: 1,543 - Total score: 35,690.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 23, 2012)

Up to 38,575.  So close!  One more week and I have a long weekend, so I'll most likely push into the 40K plus range.  It would be great to get around 45K this weekend, but if I stay on track, I'll be happy enough.  Keep going guys!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 23, 2012)

Today's score: 2,887 - Total score: 38,577

Dash it, Phil, we're but 2 words apart...


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 24, 2012)

Up to 40,281.  Graylorne may have 40,283?    Hopefully more!

Has anyone dropped out yet?  If so, why?  I only need less than 10K left and I'll have reached the 50K threshold.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 24, 2012)

I did 1,731 today and ended up at 40,308. 

We're almost there.


----------



## Nathan_Boole (Nov 24, 2012)

Managed another 4k today to reach... 50,000!


----------



## Raziel (Nov 25, 2012)

40752 so far for the 25th.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 25, 2012)

Today's score: 1,928 - Total: 42,428.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 25, 2012)

Congrats Nathan!  

I'm at 41,763.  So close!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 25, 2012)

You guys are doing great.  Keep it up!!!


----------



## Raziel (Nov 26, 2012)

44424 for the 25th


----------



## kennyc (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats Everyone involved in this....I applaud you!  Final stretch coming up!


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 26, 2012)

Up to 43,464.  Ack!  Can I make it?


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't come very far today. Had to do some work on my _Rhidauna _books. 

And my publisher had some nice news, but I'm keeping it a secret for a while 

Ah well, got another 4 NaNo days...


----------



## Chilari (Nov 26, 2012)

Getting close now, WriMos. Keep going, you're almost there! I'm hoping to see lots of 50ks by the end of the week. Consider this a big old cheer from the sidelines:

:wavespin: :bounce: :goodjob: :dance:


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 26, 2012)

I felt guilty... Managed another 1,085 words, to a total of 43,513. 

Phew, now I'll sleep tonight...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, I've gotten myself stuck during the last few days... got through it now though and there's only 6,000 words left to go, and it's done, well the Nano 50,000 word bit anyway. Still got stuff to come after that.

Anyway, it looks like we're all hovering around about the same position, give or take 500 words.


----------



## keiani (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello . I'm new here! So, I revitalized my nano novel on Friday after two dead weeks and have it up to 24k from 15k...okay, still a long way to go, but I think 50k by this Friday is still doable!

I have fallen out of love with this novel but I wanted to keep pushing because I need to teach myself to actually PLOT ahead of time, and make it work on the go.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 27, 2012)

46496 as of the 26th..


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 27, 2012)

Today's score: 2,495 - Total score: 46,008


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 27, 2012)

Up to 48797,means I've only got 1203 words left to go.

So, who's up for the challenge of finishing this thing tomorrow?


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd love to do that Butterfly, but I think I'm too far away at the moment.  I'll sure give it a try though!  I'm at 45,209.  I guess I could write about 4,800 words in one day...?


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 28, 2012)

Today's score: 2,624 - Total score: 46,008

With a bit of luck I should be able to pass 50k. tomorrow...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 28, 2012)

Done it, finished!!!

Final (verified) word count 50322.

I suppose now comes the hardest bit... filling in all the plot holes (and I have... a few).


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats Butterfly!  Get to filling in those holes!  

46,719.  I officially have two days left now!  I'm just about right on track and I know today is going to be a bad day because I have to work AFTER work tonight, so that's always a crap writing day.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 29, 2012)

Done. Fi-nished. Validated word count: 50,065.

Phew.

Now, as Butterfly so rightly said, comes the real work. Beat, slam and slap it into form. But not today...

Gratz to everyone who made it already.

Phil, kick it over the finish line; luck!


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm pretty close!  48,337.  One more day of work and I should have it.  Congrats to you Graylorne!  It was a pleasure checking in on everyone as they inched towards the finish line.

However, I have a proposal...hear me out.

Those of us that plan to continue working past the 50K and/or do more editing work, I say we keep updating each other somewhere on the forum and motivate each other to get these novels into something more than just a "project to do in November."  What do you say?  More motivation the better for me!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 29, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I'm pretty close!  48,337.  One more day of work and I should have it.  Congrats to you Graylorne!  It was a pleasure checking in on everyone as they inched towards the finish line.
> 
> However, I have a proposal...hear me out.
> 
> Those of us that plan to continue working past the 50K and/or do more editing work, I say we keep updating each other somewhere on the forum and motivate each other to get these novels into something more than just a "project to do in November."  What do you say?  More motivation the better for me!




Well, I'm game. My 50k. are part II of my Scarfar w.i.p. but on the way it became a changeling. A totallly different baby than I started out with in part I. So I can use some encouragement to keep on puzzling how to turn it into one story.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 29, 2012)

50109 for the 28th..what a wild ride!!


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 30, 2012)

Boy, that "validator" almost screwed me up royally at the end.  According to my word count, I have over 50,000, but according to NaNo's I had 48,800 something.  So I had to write over 1,000 words in about 30 minutes to get my word count to 50,014 about 10 minutes before midnight.  I can't believe I cut it that close!  Stupid validator!

In any case, I made it!  Woo hoo!  It's been a great month and then first time I've written a fantasy novel without having multiple POVs.  And I must admit, it was rather refreshing.  I haven't sworn off multiple POVs in the future, but sticking with one main character kept my plot more focused and therefore easier to advance.  So...whew!  

Cheers to everyone who made it!  Congrats!  And for those that gave it a try but didn't make it, this isn't the end.  Use what you've written and keep up the good habit of writing everyday.  I know I hope to!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey, gratz on getting there, Phil. And now you know you kan speedwrite!


----------



## MAndreas (Dec 2, 2012)

Just wanted to check in and send congrats to all who made it!  I finished on Wed night, and just now am adding new words.  Looks like a fairnumber of folks here made it!  Congrats all!


----------

